# Which new brewer should I try?



## Java Jive (Sep 21, 2013)

It's nearly Christmas and I'm looking for a coffee-based gift. It was going to be a Lido2 grinder but that's slipped into next year, sooo, I'm looking for any recommendations to help round out my brewing arsenal.

I currently use an AeroPress, a CCD and a Bodum glass cafetiere. I also have a Bialetti moka pot but it needs a new gasket so not used that for ages. What would be your pick out of a say a Chemex, a V60, Kalita Wave, Sowden Softbrew, Espro press, or something else?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wow a lot there , most of which are over my head.... !

I have a Syphon I use to brew , are any of those above related ?


----------



## Java Jive (Sep 21, 2013)

No, none are syphon-related. I didn't included a syphon because I assume that's more a dinner-party animal and we rarely make more than 2 cups at a time.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Just ordered a V60 plus glass jug from Coffeesmith for £47.50 delivered - includes 100 filters too. They are doing the V60 ceramic in red or white plus 100 filters for £22.50 delivered which is great value.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

If you don't make more than 2 brews then maybe a smaller brewer such as the Kalita Wave? Chemex is quite versatile on brew sizes as remember 2 cups is one mug so you can have some flex in number of brews you can get out of them.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Same with the syphon really , a cup is not a mug size .. It makes nice coffee with a great clean taste too.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Syphon, IMO, is akin to cafetiere - but better producing a wonderful clean tasting coffee. But, if you want to really tease out the individual taste characteristics, you can't beat a V60 or Chemex method.


----------



## Java Jive (Sep 21, 2013)

forzajuve said:


> Chemex is quite versatile on brew sizes as remember 2 cups is one mug so you can have some flex in number of brews you can get out of them.


Yes, I saw a brief exchange on Twitter recently where HasBean Steve recommended the 6 cup Chemex over the smaller 1-3 cup one, even if only brewing for yourself.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Got the bigger Chemex - certainly more versatile but a downside is, if brewing smaller volumes, the bigger expanse of glass leaches away heat faster so the resulting brew is not as warm. A solution would be to insulate the Chemex in some way.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

What are you planning to get out of new equipment?

A work set up?

Just something new to try?

Refinement of some equipment you have but don't really enjoy?

I use a V60.

It's good, but can be somewhat annoying to get right and if you go all in, very expensive. Glass v60 + carafe >> £60. Scales >> £60. Kettle >>> £60. Drip stand >>> £60.

You don't need them all (well, you need decent scales and a decent pouring kettle though....) but its a beautiful set up with them all.

The Chemex is similar to the V60, but the cup is lighter. The papers are thicker, so you get less oil into the cup and need to grind coaser so get a different profile.

A few of us use a Espro (not me included) and like it. But I can't see what it brings over a regular FP. I guess the cup is a little cleaner though.

For xmas, I'm getting a Cona Syphon.

http://www.anothercoffee.co.uk/products/item109802.aspx

I think unless you are willing to put some money towards a decent pouring kettle and some scales, a cone might not be the best way to go and, if you want to try something new, the espro might not be that different from a FP either.

FYI.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Master-Class-Drizzler-Dispenser-Stainless/dp/B0001IWZOU/ref=sr_1_2?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1387021165&sr=1-2&keywords=oil+kettle

This makes a fantastic kettle, if you don't care about names.


----------



## Java Jive (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks, SK. Sounds like I need to dust off my knitting needles and make a cosy. I'm leaning towards the Chemex as it does seem to get good reviews for offering something a little unique.


----------



## Java Jive (Sep 21, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> What are you planning to get out of new equipment?
> 
> A work set up?
> 
> ...


It's more about trying a new brewer to see if there is a difference in the cup/get the most out of the bean. I like the FP for body, the AeroPress for portability and speed and the CCD for a clean drink. They're all good in their way.

I like that oil drip on Amazon that you linked! My next question was likely to be about pouring kettles lol.

ETA: oh and I have scales & timers. A decent thermometer is the other gadget I'd like.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

If its about trying something new, why not go with the syphon?

It is a party trick, but you can also brew lower volumes with it too and the taste is reportedly among the cleanest you can get.

Some brewers such as the FP and the V60 demand that you brew with them at capacity to get the best brew, but I think others are less picky such as the Chemex. I think the Syphon is among these brewers too, as there is no issues with heat loss and the extraction isnt based on potential energy but on pressure.

Alternately, the Chemex might be a great choice.

It's attractive and pretty versatile. You would need to get the kettle with it too though.

I love my V60, but I think it can be pretty hard to brew with.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sowden Softbrew will be the most consistent of the brewers you mention, but it's not quick. Bigger the better (the 1.2l takes pretty well a whole standard kettle). Good body but less silt than a French press so long as you don't stir things up at the end.

A Swissgold KF4 might be a good idea for your CCD (with the paper, speeds up draw down).


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd like to add, I have a black glass V60 01 (used) and a red range server (unused) that you can have for £20 + postage.

Basically this, but the V60 is glass and the handle on the carafe is red.

I have used the V60 maybe 10 times?

The shop I bought my drip stand send me the carafe and a ceramic V60 by mistake and told me to keep it.

I ended up liking how the ceramic one sits on my drip stand more, so decided to use it.



















I think a used V60 for xmas might be a little uh though......


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Java Jive said:


> It's nearly Christmas and I'm looking for a coffee-based gift. It was going to be a Lido2 grinder but that's slipped into next year, sooo, I'm looking for any recommendations to help round out my brewing arsenal.
> 
> I currently use an AeroPress, a CCD and a Bodum glass cafetiere. I also have a Bialetti moka pot but it needs a new gasket so not used that for ages. What would be your pick out of a say a Chemex, a V60, Kalita Wave, Sowden Softbrew, Espro press, or something else?


Why not take a look at the Made By Knock hand grinder, same burr set, same ideas behind it but a damn sight prettier and made in the UK so less postage, no import duty and evil Royal Mail £8 handling charge and might still be able to get one before Xmas


----------



## Java Jive (Sep 21, 2013)

Kyle, from what you say about the V60 vs Chemex for ease & versatility, I'm leaning Chemex. But thank you for the offer of your V60!

MWJB, not sure I understand the gold filter option for a CCD - 2 filters make a faster draw-down? Also, does it change the brew flavour?

Charlie, I'm looking at the Made by Knock grinder but am reluctant to plump for that without some feedback on it from knowledgeable end-users. It's not out on the streets yet so might as well wait for the Lido2 and get some comparisons. But yes, all things being equal, I'd happily support a UK manufacturer and it does looks very handsome.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Java Jive said:


> MWJB, not sure I understand the gold filter option for a CCD - 2 filters make a faster draw-down? Also, does it change the brew flavour? .


There will be a gap between the Swissgold & the wall of the CCD. When the brew hits a good flavour in the brewer, draw down. The Swissgold holds the majority of the grounds, the brew runs off the bed & down the sides of the brewer, the paper filter only catches the fines. This goes some way to making your brews more consistent, you reduce any effects of the brew having to drain through the bed...which not all of it will, or not equally. You ideally want all the coffee in the brewer to go through the same process.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Java Jive said:


> Kyle, from what you say about the V60 vs Chemex for ease & versatility, I'm leaning Chemex. But thank you for the offer of your V60!
> 
> MWJB, not sure I understand the gold filter option for a CCD - 2 filters make a faster draw-down? Also, does it change the brew flavour?
> 
> Charlie, I'm looking at the Made by Knock grinder but am reluctant to plump for that without some feedback on it from knowledgeable end-users. It's not out on the streets yet so might as well wait for the Lido2 and get some comparisons. But yes, all things being equal, I'd happily support a UK manufacturer and it does looks very handsome.


Ah yes, well.

Worth a try, what what.

I think the MBK Grinder is for all intents and purposes a LIDO but with many design optimisations.

It uses the same burrs as the LIDO and many budget electric grinders (the Ascaso burr set, the Ascaso grinders and the MC2 among others use them) and they are pretty good.

I think they work out better in a hand grinder than in an electric grinder though.

As far as for brewed, I think a lot of people rate the LIDO for brewed and I certainly know the MBK people were keen to incorporate brewed into their grinder, but the burrs are designed as bi-modal espresso burrs.

Saying that, its not easy to find a grinder intended for brewed that is affordable and the burrs should be as capable as any other....


----------



## Java Jive (Sep 21, 2013)

Mark, thanks for the explanation, that makes sense. Ok, off to google gold filters!

Kyle, MBK, thank the flying spaghetti monster for a usable acronym at last! Interesting info on the burrs. I seem to have hit a dry period in terms of decent brewed grinder availability and have had around £150 burning a hole in my pocket since the Summer. I almost went for a Virtuoso recently but hope a Lido or MBK will be a better grinders so I'm being patient(ish).


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Java Jive said:


> Mark, thanks for the explanation, that makes sense. Ok, off to google gold filters!
> 
> Kyle, MBK, thank the flying spaghetti monster for a usable acronym at last! Interesting info on the burrs. I seem to have hit a dry period in terms of decent brewed grinder availability and have had around £150 burning a hole in my pocket since the Summer. I almost went for a Virtuoso recently but hope a Lido or MBK will be a better grinders so I'm being patient(ish).


I think for brewed, a Virtuoso with Presciso burrs will be better.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Judging from the available info on both the Lido 2 and the MBK Hausgrind there really isnt much to choose between them construction wise, and I know there are people out there that use a Lido 1 for espresso and brewed. I've got a 1940s zassenhaus 496 I've had for a long time which used to be my grinder for on the road, which has a fairly similar burr set and adjusts from the bottom of the burrs and is great for both espresso and brewed, although it's now used for the occasional times I fancy brewed.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Chemex is my favourite brewer. I own a siphon, v60-01, aeropress and various french presses. I have a 1-3 cup chemex which i'm not so keen on but the 6-8 is great. My brother has a 3-6 cup and I think it's a nicer shape and holds enough for 1-2 people.


----------

